# Winterbekleidung von e.s. (Engelbert-Strauss) *pics inside*



## Onkel Manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Da ich mir ja einiges von e.s. bestellt habe, mach ich hier mal einen eigenen Thread für deren Sachen auf. Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine bessere Hose für den Winter haben. Nun ja, die Bestellung ist "etwas" größer ausgefallen...  





Funktionslatzhose Prestige:




Funktionsjacke Prestige:




Winterhandschuhe Ice Extreme:





Anmerkungen zu den jeweiligen Sachen gibt es unter den Bildern in der Galerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/25514


Ich war zuerst etwas skeptisch in Sachen Material und Passform, aber dank der Größentabelle hat es ziemlich genau hingehauen! Unter die Hose passt noch locker die Thermounterwäsche + dicken Pullover drunter, die Jacke ist auch recht weit geschnitten (die Arme für ne XL 56/58 aber relativ kurz, mir passts aber) und die Stiefel eine Nummer größer zu bestellen war auch goldrichtig (wegen Platz für dicke Socken). Wie gut das Ganze dann auf dem Rad funktioniert, wird sich noch zeigen...


----------



## machero (21. Oktober 2011)

Cool und toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja ganz cool. Aber sach mal, warum verkleidest du dich zum Biken als Bauarbeiter? Ist doch irgendwie uncool wenn alle Leute denken, eh da kommt Bob der Baumeister auf seinem MTB, der fährt jetzt zum Arbeiten auf seine Baustelle und hat seine Arbeitskleidung schon an! 

Fürs Biken gibt es extra für die sehr speziellen Bedürfnisse von Bikern hochfunktionelle Materialien und Sportbekleidung. Ausser dass es saubillig ist, bringt deine Straussen-Kleidung nix.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

So, grad mal ne "kleine" Testrunde gefahren: 12,5km zum Modellbauhändler, dort etwa 30 Minuten verbracht (Sichwort "Mobile Sauna" ) und 12,5km zurück. Das war dann eben doch mal a weng weiter als mein normaler Arbeitsweg von 8km... 



*Wetterbedingungen:*
5-6°C, trocken, schwacher Wind.


*Kleidungsschichten:*
Oberkörper: Brynje Netz-Thermounterhemd, Nalini Trikot, Funktionsjacke Prestige
Unterkörper: Normale Boxershorts, kurze Radlerhose mit Polster, Funktionslatzhose Prestige
Füße: Normale Socken, Elten Winter-Sicherheitsstiefel "Helsinki"
Kopf: Gore Balaclava, Helm D)
Hände: e.s. Winterhandschuhe Ice Extreme


*Einzelkritiken:*

Funktionslatzhose Prestige
Nicht so schlimm wie gedacht. Der Fleece-Einsatz im Kniebereich tut seine Arbeit sehr gut, so daß man auch ohne lange Unterhose komfortabel fahren kann. Der Stoff ist ganz klar nicht so dünn wie z.B. einer Gore Countdown, aber eben auch nicht so dick wie bei einer Feuerwehr-Hose. Auf jeden Fall hat man erstmal eher mit den Hosenbeinen zu kämpfen, ich empfehle hier bei einem vorhandenen Kettenschutzring einfach nichts dranzumachen oder eben ein *sehr* breites Hosenschutzband zu verwenden. Die Hose hat keine Verstärkung in der Sitzfläche, da kann man bei Nässe schonmal auf dem Sattel rumrutschen... 
Von der Thermoleistung her kann man durchaus so bis etwa 3°C ohne was drunter fahren - zumindest an den Beinen. Vom Oberkörper her war es in der Kombination mit Thermounterhemd & Jacke etwas zu warm. Ich fand es an Schienbein/Unterschenkeln manchmal ein bißchen frisch, aber nie zu kalt. Im Kniebereich die ganze Zeit über null Probleme, das zusätzliche Material fängt einiges ab... 
Der Tragekomfort ist halt wie bei jeder weit geschnittenen Latzhose. Ich habe sie deswegen ausgewählt, weil ich gerade mit den ganzen Winterklamotten das Engegefühl in der Bauchgegend nicht leiden kann und außerdem wärmt es noch zusätzlich den unteren Rücken... 


Funktionsjacke Prestige
Von Trage-/Anfassgefühl und vor allem auch vom Bewegungsgeräusch her erinnert mich die Jacke voll an meine blaue Windjacke von Regatta. Winddichtigkeit ist soweit sehr gut, das muss ich aber noch bei den stärkeren Herbstwinden weiter testen. Von vorne kan jedenfalls nix durch. Auch faltet sich die Jacke beim radeln ziemlich bauchig, so daß im Bauch- und Brust-Bereich schon noch eine große Pufferzone bildet - und Luft ist ja bekanntlich der beste Isolator... 
In Verbindung mit dem verdammt gut wärmenden Brynje Netzunterhemd und der Latzhose war es wie gesagt am Oberkörper deutlich zu warm, an den Armen war es angenehm. Sehr positiv: Das Trikot war hinterher *klatschnass*, also richtig vollgeschwitzt! Trotzdem hatte ich die ganze Zeit absolut kein Kältegefühl am Oberkörper. Sehr gut ist auch der Halsabschluss, ich habe zur Balaclava keinen zusätzlichen Schal benötigt... 


Winterhandschuhe Ice Extreme
Also das "Extreme" kann man schon wörtlich nehmen, bei 5°C hat man echt ne Handsauna...  
Aber auch hier wieder: Ich hab die innen sehr feuchten Handschuhe vorm Modellbauladen wieder angezogen und nach ungefähr nem Kilometer waren die Hände schon wieder gut auf Temperatur... 
Und der Grip ist dank dem Leder auch extrem! Die Bewegung im Material selber hält sich auch in Grenzen, so daß das Griffgefühl für einen Winterhandschuh doch recht angenehm ist... 


Elten Wintersicherheitsstiefel "Helsinki"
Hat eigentlich nix direkt mit den Sachen von e.s. zu tun, ich erwähne es an der Stelle trotzdem mal: Am Fuß sind die Stiefel nicht zu schwer, da hatte ich schon deutlich schwerere Stiefel gehabt. Die Bewegungsfreiheit in Gelenkbereich ist gegeben, das Material ist hier überhaupt nicht starr. Die Sohle ist nicht knochenhart, aber auch nicht sehr flexibel. Der Halt auf den Pins der Pedale kommt primär vom Profil und da sind die Fußstellungen leider nicht immer optimal (zu weit am Kurbelarm oder zu weit draußen). Aber das Problem hat man mit jedem grobstolligen Schuh... 
Ansonsten sind normale Socken bei 5°C eher grenzwertig, da der Stiefel die Schwachstelle eines jeden Stiefels beim Radfahren hat: Die Fußoberseite! Manchmal war es schon recht frisch an der Oberseite (*nicht* an den Zehen!), insgesamt hab ich bei den 25km aber nicht gefrohren. Unter 5°C würde ich aber dickere Socken anziehen... 



PS: Mit dieser Kombination an Jacke/Hose "knittert" & raschelt man sich halt so durch die Gegend - hat teilweise auch was von dem bekannten Knarzen der Lederjacken. Die Nachbarn bekommen also definitiv mit, wenn ich zur Frühschicht in den Keller trampel...


----------



## Flupsen (21. Oktober 2011)

Was haben die Handschuhe gekostet?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. Oktober 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Was haben die Handschuhe gekostet?



ob du es glaubst oder nicht, die Preise stehen bei denen im Online Shop

@Onkel Manuel

ich hab die Hose als normale Bundhose, am rechten Bein habe ich mir beim Schneider einen Druckknopf ran machen lassen
hat nur ein paar Euro gekostet, und liegt jetzt bei Bedarf eng an


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (21. Oktober 2011)

Wozu Uvex-Helm und Adidas-Brille? Es geht doch auch billischer:







Und im Sommer einfach mit Bademeister-Kleidung biken, weil es so schön luftisch ist:


----------



## RetroRider (21. Oktober 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> [...]
> Fürs Biken gibt es extra für die sehr speziellen Bedürfnisse von Bikern hochfunktionelle Materialien und Sportbekleidung. [...]



Mit den Modefetzen frierst du dich doch im Winter tot. 
Außerdem kann er sich ja immer noch "Gore" oder "Ed Hardy" oder was auch immer auf die Hose malen, wenn er will.

Mal im Ernst: Solange der Schnitt passt, ist Arbeitskleidung absolut biketauglich.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

machero schrieb:


> Cool und toll


Nee, die Kleidung ist hot & toll...   





Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ich hab die Hose als normale Bundhose, am rechten Bein habe ich mir beim Schneider einen Druckknopf ran machen lassen
> hat nur ein paar Euro gekostet, und liegt jetzt bei Bedarf eng an


Gar nicht mal so dumm, gute Idee! Lochzange hab ich ja da (irgendwo ) und nähen kann ich auch. Da werd ich mal zum örtlichen Laden tigern und so Knöpfe besorgen... 





RetroRider schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Solange der Schnitt passt, ist Arbeitskleidung absolut biketauglich.


Exakt so schauts aus! Was nützt mir ne winddichte Hose für knapp 200 (z.B. Gore Alp-X GT Paclite), wenn ich mir die Beine abfriere? 
Und ich rede hier immerhin von einem Temperaturbereich bis etwa -10°C, da nütz mir so ein kleines Schwarzes D) nicht wirklich was...


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

> Was nÃ¼tzt mir ne winddichte Hose fÃ¼r knapp 200â¬ (z.B. Gore Alp-X GT Paclite)


Ne Paclite wÃ¼rde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit schwerer Arbeitskleidung vergleichen. 

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen bei Karstadt fÃ¼r 20 EUR folgende Hose gekauft:
http://www.xtreme-sport.dk/X-Tight-Windtex_14045.asp?parentGrp=1007

War mir bei 10 Grad viel zu warm. Werde ich aber die Tage bei niedrigeren Temperaturen testen. PaÃform ist schonmal perfekt bei der Hose, da musste ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Hingegen bei der Arbeitskleidung von ES sehe ich fÃ¼r MICH schon den einen oder anderen Kompromiss.

Ne Funktionsjacke Prestige fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 80 Tacken, die Ã¼ber folgende Funktionen verfÃ¼gt:
_"winddicht, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv durch dryplexxÂ®-Ausstattung"

_Klingt nach nem echten KnÃ¼ller, dachte aktuell gÃ¤be es nur Neoshell welches Ã¼ber diese Funktionen in der Kombi verfÃ¼gt.


----------



## anderson (21. Oktober 2011)

Das kleine Schwarze reicht mir auch bei -15 Grad und HF >110 noch vollkommen aus. Die hier vorgestellte Kombi wäre mir in jedem Fall viel zu warm und viel zu wenig Atmungsaktiv. Ich würde sagen, wenn das Trikot hinterher klatschnass ist, ist die Kleidung für den Sport absolut ungeeignet, für seinen eigentlichen Lebensraum, die Baustelle, vermutlich prima.

Die einzigen Körperstellen, an denen ich im Winter friere, sind Finger und Zehen. Die vorgestellten Handschuhe sind aber auch nicht billiger, als welche, die speziell fürs Beiken konstruiert sind.

Für mein Empfinden stellt die Arbeitskleidung einen Kompromiss dar, den ich nicht eingehen wollte. Das ist wie das Smartphone als Fotoapparat einsetzen und als GPS usw.. Geht natürlich, ist aber dafür nicht ursprünglich konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab die Servicehose letztes Jahr im Winter gefahren. Bin absolut zufrieden gewesen so das sie mich dieses Jahr auch wieder begleiten wird


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Oktober 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze reicht mir auch bei -15 Grad und HF >110 noch vollkommen aus. Die hier vorgestellte Kombi wäre mir in jedem Fall viel zu warm und viel zu wenig Atmungsaktiv.



Du musst halt langsamer fahren, dann frierst du auch mehr.


----------



## hansmeier (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir den Shop mal angesehen, ist echt eine geile Idee! Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Board-Raider (22. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507736&highlight=engelbert+strau%DF


ich ziehe lieber Bike spezifische Kleidung an.
Die Bauarbeiterkleidung gefällt mir optisch auch nicht.

die Jacke da sieht einfach zu sehr nach Baustelle aus.

btw. was machsten mit dem Hammer

8er raus!?


----------



## ralalla (23. Oktober 2011)

Prima das hier mal Erfahrungen zu e. s. gepostet werden.
Ich finde nicht das die Sachen nach Arbeiterlook aussehen. Vielleicht die Jacke mit dem blau. Wenn man sich die aber mal in schwarz ansieht ist die schon ganz schön, finde ich.

Werde mir morgen im Lidl die Funktionsunterwäsche kaufen und diese dann auch mal in Verbindung mit den e. s. Sachen testen, haben auch eine Großbestellung mit ein paar Leuten organisiert, nicht nur fürs Biken ;-)

Wäre hier auch auf weitere Erfahrungen gespannt und z.B. auch welche Sachen mit den hier vorgestellten von Funktion und Preis her gleich zu stellen sind aus dem Bikesegment ?


----------



## Chakalaka (23. Oktober 2011)

Mein Nachbar geht mit den Sachen von ES immr auf den Bau. Der ist Maurer. Find ich ok das auch auf dem MTB anzuziehen weil es kann sich ja nicht jeder MTBler richtige Sportsachen leisten. Und mal ehrlich wer ein billiges Fully für 2000 Euro fährt der braucht auch keine Gore-Sachen anziehen. Das würde nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2011)

> Und mal ehrlich wer ein billiges Fully für 2000 Euro fährt der braucht  auch keine Gore-Sachen anziehen. Das würde nicht zusammen passen.


???

Sowohl das Fahrrad als auch die Kleidung muss zum entsprechenden Einsatzgebiet und der bestimmten Anwendung passen. Seit wann muss ein Fahrrad einer entsprechenden Preisklasse zu einem bestimmten Material oder Kleidungshersteller passen?

Auch wenn ich ein 500 EUR Fahrrad jeden Tag bewege, so kann ich trotzdem Wert auf funktionelle Kleidung legen. 

Mich würde viel eher mal interessieren, wie gut denn diese Kleidung von e.s. tatsächlich bei bestimmten Temperaturen funktioniert?

Ne Prestige Jacke für über 80 EUR erscheint mir jetzt auch kein riesen Schnäppchen zu sein, auch wenn die technischen Daten sehr vielversprechend klingen - irgendwie halte ich es aber für gelogen!

Vaude, Gore und Co. gibts auch schon für 100 EUR.


----------



## wittenberger (23. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend, da muss ich doch mal was schreiben.
Also e.s. sieht immer nach Berufsbekleidung aus, egal in welchen Varianten, und jeder weiss
es, denn der Marktdurchsatz von e.s. bei Arbeitsbekleidung ist regelrecht explodiert in den 
letzten Monaten, dank derer Werbung, ich bin jeden Tag auf dem Bau und es trägt inzwischen jeder e.s. !  Soviel zum Thema weiss doch keiner, die Bürohocker unter Euch sehen es vielleicht nicht so oft und sollten sich deshalb nicht täuschen lassen, der Rest schon.
Das heißt natürlich nicht das die Sachen nicht taugen, ich habe zum arbeiten selbst viele e.s. Teile, von denen ich aber nur wenig als biketauglich bezeichnen würde, ich würde es nicht anziehen, der Preis ist auch kein Argument, weil auch im Niedrigpreissegment spezielle Bikeklamoten online erhältlich sind. Aber die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel,
die Dryplex-Softshelljacke für Damen, hat meine Frau zum Biken bekommen, für die 3-5 x im Jahr die sie die benutzt top und billig !! Ich hatte mir zum Biken und Skifahren mal e.s.
Funktionsunterwäsche gekauft, geht so aber z.B. kein Vergleich zu hochwertigen Produkten, z.B. zu meiner Odlounterwäsche. Also nichts verwerfliches
dran dass Zeug zu tragen, aber optisch unpassend, preislich keine Alternative und
wie gesagt, online gibt es für die die wenig ausgeben wollen oder können auch gute Angebote, siehe die Werbepartner hier oder z.B. die gerade stattfindende
Abverkaufsaktion bei chainreactioncycle.com.....
Schönen Abend noch, Frank


----------



## ralalla (24. Oktober 2011)

Also speziell die o.g. Funktions- Jacke, Hose finde ich auch für den Winter prima.

Würde gerne mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele genannt bekommen mit den Eigenschaften der angegebenen Jacke und Hose aus dem Bikesortiment die auch in diesem Preissegment angesiedelt sind. 

Suche halt noch nach Alternativen zu e.s. in der Preisklasse. Da dies meine erste Wintersaison wird in der ich das Bike bewegen will fehlt mir momentan noch die Erfahrung sowie die Ausrüstung bezügl. der Klamotten.


----------



## wittenberger (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ralalla,
schau mal bei chainreactionscycle.com nach , da ist gerade Warehouseclarence, Nachläße bis 70 % besonders das Endura Zeug ist gut, gibt dort mal endura als Suchbegriff ein:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=endura

aber auch andere Produkte dort guter Preis habe schon mehrmals bestellt, sowohl Versand,Rücknahmen und Erstattung klappen tadellos.

Viel Erfolg Frank


----------



## ralalla (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke Frank
werde mich da mal genauer umsehen.
Habe bei 1-2 Artikeln gesehen das diese in meiner Größe ausverkauft sind.
Neue Lieferung kommt Ende des Monats, ist die Frage ob es da dann immer noch die % gibt ?

Ich denke ich werde die e.s. Sachen  mal bestellen und wenn ich bei deinem Vorschlag noch was passendes finde ebenfalls da was ordern. Dann mal vergleichen und das was mir besser gefällt behalten.


----------



## Tall1969 (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Arbeitsbekleidung spezieller Radbekleidung nicht grundsätzlich fürs Radelfahren überlegen ist, steht wohl ausser Diskussion denke ich mal.

Von den e.s.-Klamotten (nur Hosen) in meinem Schrank kann ich dabei die Winterhose Motion uneingeschränkt empfehlen, dieses Teil ist wirklich warm. Da stört dann auch der breite Schlag nicht. Bei den anderen Sachen ist zu bedenken, dass sie zwar eigentlich funktionell sehr ok, robust und so sind, aber auch recht schwer.... ich habs sie jetzt und fahr sie ...

Ein wesentlicher Vorteil ist denke ich, dass es bei den e.s.-Klamotten auch Kurz- und Langgrößen gibt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Sodele, heute quasi mal ne Einzelbewertung der Jacke gemacht. Abweichende Klamotten im Vergleich zu Freitag:
-Beine: Gore Countdown
-Füße: FiveTen Impact
-Handschuhe: Eolo Radsails (Kite-Handschuhe)
-Kopf: Gore Windstopper Kopfhaube
-Rücken: Ohne Rucksack

Bedingungen: Morgens 8°C sehr windig (8km), Nachmittags 12°C schwach windig (17km)

Morgens: Selbst nur mit der dünnen Countdown und mächtig Wind (Böen bis 50km/h) ging es, da die Jacke eben Winddicht ist. Gezogen hat es nur an den Handgelenken, hier sollte man die Handschuhe über die Ärmel ziehen. Auch dank des Brynje Thermounterhemdes tendentiell am Oberkörper sehr warm, was aber nichts schlechtes ist. Auch mit dem permantenten Rückenwind kein Kältegefühl dort. Mit meiner Sportful Windstopper-Jacke ist es da wesentlich frischer, weil sie auch wesentlich durchlässiger ist.

Nachmittags: Kurz gesagt zu warm. Ich denke mal, da kann man dann das Thermounterhemd weglassen.

Fazit: Die Jacke kann man eher als gefütterte Windjacke bezeichnen, auf jeden Fall macht sie ihren Job verdammt gut! Wegen des fehlenden Fleeces an den Armen fühlt es sich dort immer etwas frischer als am Oberkörper an. Dank des hohen Kragens brauche ich beim Fahren keinen Schal. Tests bei Regen stehen noch aus... 


PS: Wegen dem Schwitzen: Im Vergleich zu einer Windstopper-Jacke schwitzt man in der Prestige mehr, aber der Vergleich hinkt schonmal wegen der unterschiedlichen Dämmleistung. Wichtig gegen Auskühlung ist die Winddichtigkeit und nur DAS zählt doch letztenendes auf dem Rad. Was nützt mir ne atmungsaktive Jacke, wenn ich mir den Arsch abfriere?


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2011)

> Wichtig gegen Auskühlung ist die Winddichtigkeit und nur DAS zählt doch  letztenendes auf dem Rad. Was nützt mir ne atmungsaktive Jacke, wenn ich  mir den Arsch abfriere?



Auskühlung kann auch stattfinden wenn es nasskalt unter der Bekleidung wird. Winddichtigkeit und Atmungsaktivität wird entweder durch eine Jacke ohne Membran und/oder durch Ventilationsöffnungen erreicht. Mir reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn eine Jacke nur 85-95% winddicht ist, dafür aber ingesamt über die gesamte Jacke eine Atmungsaktivität stattfinden kann. Zusätzliche Ventilationsöffnungen halte ich für sinnvoll. Einen echten Windstopper (100% winddicht) ziehe ich aktuell fürs Biken nicht mehr an.


----------



## anderson (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man dann -unter der Jacke nass- 5 Minuten Pause einlegt, will man definitiv nicht mehr weiterfahren. Ich finde auch, dass die Jacke an sich gar nicht so aussieht, als käme da nirgends Wind rein. Sieht eher sackig und weit aus.

Ich sehe das auch so, dass ich lieber ein wenig Durchlass habe, als unter der Jacke verschwitzt zu fahren. Die Jacke muss aber gut am Körper anliegen, so dass es nicht zieht. Die Belüftungen unter den Armen würde ich auch beim beiken nur temporär einsetzen. So komme ich durch den ganzen Winter, egal welche Temperatur.


----------



## katze2 (30. Oktober 2011)

E.S. Sachen auf dem Rad?

Bob der Baumeister fährt Rad...
geht garnicht.
kann man machen; ist aber schwer und sieht extrem nach " komm vonner schicht nach hause"-mässig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Oktober 2011)

Joa, Arbeits-Kleidung. Ich fahr damit auf Arbeit, also passts doch...


----------



## katze2 (30. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Joa, Arbeits-Kleidung. Ich fahr damit auf Arbeit, also passts doch...


 Dann aber am besten auch mittem Trekking-Fiets!
So 70er Jahre rad, mit Torpedoschaltung/ 3-Gang rücktritt.

Jahoo!


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2011)

mir gefallen die sachen besser als die im dh-bereich beliebten clownskostüme.


----------



## Toolkid (31. Oktober 2011)

fone schrieb:


> mir gefallen die sachen besser als die im dh-bereich beliebten clownskostüme.


Ganeu, Ronald McDonald auf der Piste...


----------



## MB1846PS (13. November 2011)

Ich habe von der Firma diese Sachen 
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3CRubrikName%3ESUCHE%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3Cfolder+id%3D%22DD2B346F-D0CF-4197-9953-29B560021AC3%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E%3Cslot+name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco+id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C%2Fco%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E9739D468-D8CC-4B02-8A86-C82EE1D50BB0%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3EE232BF76-D503-4228-AAA7-A2D371886E6B%3C%2FArtikelid%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E
als hose und das als Jacken http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...F-2417AC7A47F8</Artikelid><page>1</page></at>
Heute morgen um 8 Uhr war es so knapp um die 0 grad da hatte ich die hose mit einer kurzen Scott hose und als Jacke nur die Windstopper mit einem Odlo unterhemd und was soll man sagen eigentlich war das viel zu warm würde aber sagen das es sich gut macht wenns mal kälter ist 
und wenn man die sachen eh einmal hat kann man sie auch zum rad fahren anziehen 
einzigste ist jetzt an der hose lasse ich von tante unten druck knöpfe ran machen um von der kette weg zu kommen 
Also Onkel Manuel danke für denn Tipp da wäre ich so garnicht drauf gekommen die sachen von e.s zu nutzen 
mag zwar vvielen nicht gefallen aber mir gefällt ja auch nicht alles und jeder


----------



## MB1846PS (13. November 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht mal was an schwarzen jacke und hose bauarbeiter outfit ist die zollstock tasche sieht man erst wenn man direkt danneben steht 
und die bekleidung in meinem fall würde ich nicht unbedingt als billig ansehen und ich habe doch auch nicht gesagt das jetzt jeder zu rumfahren soll oder muss


----------



## vitaminc (13. November 2011)

Alternative zu Engelbert-Strauss:
http://www.fristads-workwear.de/


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. November 2011)

Echt köstlich, wie hier einige abgehen! Weiter so!


----------



## Fusel Wusel (13. November 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Echt köstlich, wie hier einige abgehen! Weiter so!



Die Angst vor der Stylepolizei fährt halt immer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (13. November 2011)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Die Angst vor der Stylepolizei fährt halt immer mit



Aber hallo!

Ich fahr aktuell entweder mit ner E.S. Regenjacke oder mit ner Mares Jacke weil ich beide eben günstig (geschenkt) bekommen hab. 

Klar macht es an manchen stellen Sinn spezielle Radklamotten zu kaufen, aber bei manchen Teilen muss man sein Geld imho wirklich nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen.

Es gibt wirklich einige Artikel von E.S. die meiner Meinung nach einfach gut und günstig sind.
Ich trage auch Privat sehr gern einige Pullover und eine Fleecejacke (gibts leider nichtmehr).

Wem es nicht gefällt muss es ja nicht tragen


----------



## anderson (13. November 2011)

Respekt vor den Marketingmenschen von Engelbert-Strauss. Wie viele von den Jacken und Hosen man mittlerweile überall, ob im Alltag, im Sport, auf der Baustelle und vermutlich auch bei der Hochzeitsgesellschaft sieht... echt interessant. Dann, komplette Banden bei Bundesligaspielen voll mit E&S. So macht man das.

Aber _MB1846PS_, die Klamotten würdest du nicht beim Beiken tragen, wenn du sie selber kaufen müsstest, denke ich mal.

Auch die beiden zuletzt vorgestellten Jacken kauft wohl keiner nur zum Beiken. Für das Geld kriegt man ja dann doch schon gute, warme Radbekleidung, mit entsprechender Passform.


----------



## MB1846PS (13. November 2011)

Nein das ist korrekt wenn ich jetzt diese sachen nicht hätte würde ich für das geld lieber andere sachen kaufen dafür bekommt man auch schon Assos sachen 
aber wenn man es hat kann man es auch nutzen finde ich 
man muss eh mal schauen wie sich die sachen bewehren


----------



## NonoF (13. November 2011)

Hab am WE auch die Hosen bekommen, die Bundhose und die Funktionshose prestige.
Ich find die echt super, klasse Verarbeitung sehen super aus.
Doch kann ich sie nicht zum Biken anziehen, da die mich an den Knien behindern, auch wenn ich noch was drunter gezogen habe.
Ich finde sie für alles gut, nur nicht zum biken.

Schade eigentlich


----------



## Ghosters (14. November 2011)

Habe mir am Freitag auch ein paar Hosen unter anderem die Funktionshose prestige bestellt und hoffe mal das die morgen kommen. Dann werde ich mal schauen ob die Hose für mich was zum biken ist oder nicht, brauche sie nur um auf arbeit zu fahren, dort zieh ich mir dann etwas dünneres an, sonst geh ich kaputt.


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. November 2011)

Nuja lieber ne schicke ES Softshelljacke fürs Biken - die man auch im normalen Alltag anziehen kann, als ne sehr schicke BikeJacke mit der man auf dem Weg zur Arbeit verhaftet wird  (oder alternativ auf dem Weg zur Arbeit erfriert, weil man einfach nicht so viel Geld zum Fenster rausballern will/kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loellipop (16. November 2011)

Nachteil an den Klamotten ist, dass ich jetzt gefühlt im 2 Wochenrythmus einen 800 Seiten starken Katalog mit Arbeitsausrüstungen aller Art im Briefkasten finde. Sowas was würde ich mir auch mal von irgendeinem Fahrradshop wünschen


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. November 2011)

Tipp am Rande - den kann man auch abbestellen *g*


----------



## Ghosters (17. November 2011)

Morgen,

gestern meine Bestellung erhalten, 1x Bundhose e.s. motion, 1x Bundhose e.s. prestige und zu guter letzt 1x die Funktionshose e.s. prestige. Alle Hosen in der gleichen größe.
Fazit: Alle Hosen haben eine unterschiedliche größe. Die motion passt relativ gut, bisschen zu lang, prestige, ist viel zu weit und die Funktionshose könnte etwas länger und weiter. Prestige schick ich zurück brauch ich nicht und die Funktionshose werde ich dann mal eine Nummer größer nehmen, denn die war gestern bei einer Proberunde schön warm.
Ach ja ich bin 1,80m groß und ca 81kg schwer.


----------



## 27-Gang_Steve (19. November 2011)

Also nix gegen E-S!  Wer auf dem Bau arbeitet, der findet die Sachen gut. 

Nur zum beiken sind die Klamotten jo wohl völlig ungeeignet. Weil es ist ARBEITSKLEIDUNG und keine SPORTKLEIDUNG. Außerdem siehts ja wohl behämmert aus, mit sowas in der Freizeit rumzufahren.  Ich mein, ich nehm ja auch nicht den Gabelstabler von der Baustelle mit, und fahr dann damit im Bikepark rum.


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Dezember 2011)

@Manuel
Es wird kälter, paßt das E&S Zeug noch oder wirds kühl?

Sollte ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## ralalla (6. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, mir ist es egal was andere dazu sagen. Habe auch einige e.s. Sachen die ich auch ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit anziehe. Wenn die Funktionsjacke und Hose in Ordnung sind würde ich die auch mal testen. Habe noch keine Alternative gefunden mit den Eigenschaften zu solch einem Preis.


----------



## wheeledflow (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre seit letztem Winter jeden Tag mit der Bundhose Prestige zur Arbeit und bin extrem zufrieden. Sie hält den Wind ab, ist sehr Robust und trotzdem gibt es keinen Hitzestau. Wenn die Temperaturen unter -7 grad fallen ziehe ich noch lange Skieunterwäsche drunter.
Diese Jahr hab ich mir noch die Softshell Jacke dryplexx softlight gekauft. Bis jetzt funktioniert sie viel besser als Outdoor Regenjacke die ich sonst immer verwende. Wärmt viel besser aber trotzem bin ich nicht so naß vom schwitzen. Zugegeben bei richtigem Regen nehm ich dann doch die andere aber Regen gabs die letzte Zeit ja nicht.
Ich will beim jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahren nicht die teuren Spezial Radklamotten verheizen und wenigstens dazu sind die e.s. sachen bestens geeignet. Sie funktionieren sogar so gut dass ich gut verstehn kann dass sie von einigen Leuten auch bei Sportbiken getragen werden, ich hab die Jacke auf der letzten Tour an gehabt und da hat sie auch überzeugt, keine Angst vor der Stylepolizei vorrausgesetzt...


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Auch die beiden zuletzt vorgestellten Jacken kauft wohl keiner nur zum Beiken. Für das Geld kriegt man ja dann doch schon gute, warme Radbekleidung, mit entsprechender Passform.



keine ahnung wie die sind.
aber meine ES-Regenjacke hat eine bessere und sogar bike-spezifischere/geeignetere passform als meine 2 letzten versuche mit sombrio und vaude jacken.

leider ist sie mir jetzt zu schade zum biken.



27-Gang_Steve schrieb:


> Also nix gegen E-S!  Wer auf dem Bau arbeitet, der findet die Sachen gut.
> 
> Nur zum beiken sind die Klamotten jo wohl völlig ungeeignet. Weil es ist ARBEITSKLEIDUNG und keine SPORTKLEIDUNG. Außerdem siehts ja wohl behämmert aus, mit sowas in der Freizeit rumzufahren.  Ich mein, ich nehm ja auch nicht den Gabelstabler von der Baustelle mit, und fahr dann damit im Bikepark rum.



naja, nicht jeder kann in der atrbeit e.s. klamotten tragen  die würden im büro ganz schön schauen...
also sind das für mich eher freizeit-klamotten


----------



## anderson (6. Dezember 2011)

fone schrieb:


> meine ES-Regenjacke hat eine bessere und sogar bike-spezifischere/geeignetere passform als meine 2 letzten versuche mit sombrio und vaude jacken.
> 
> leider ist sie mir jetzt zu schade zum biken.



20000er Wassersäule, keine Unterarmbelüftung, Kapuze spricht für mich gegen bike-spezifische Passform, bzw. Ausstattung. Mit welcher Vaude vergleichst du?

Wieso ist die Jacke zu schade zum Biken? Wenn die dir prima passt und gut funktioniert, würd ich mir einfach eine zweite oder dritte dazu kaufen.


----------



## emek (9. Dezember 2011)

So..Bin jetzt einige Stunden mit der Cargohose e.s. comfort unterwegs gewesen. Die hat elastische Material an Ober/Unterschenkel. Macht also jede Bewegung mit . Nix rutscht etc... Hat mir sehr gut gefallen...Nähte/ Verarbeitung sehen robust aus..Bin mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralalla (6. Januar 2012)

So habe mir nach langem suchen nun auch neben den Tchibo Funktionssachen von e.s. die Funktionsjacke sowie die Funktionshose und die Ice extrem Handschuhe bestellt (gestern um 15 Uhr).
Heute morgen um 9 Uhr war alles da. Bin positiv überrascht von den Sachen.
Vom Material her dünner wie ich dachte und sehr angenehm zu tragen.

Haben hier momentan 3 Grad und da ich heute noch Urlaub habe werde ich gleich mal ein paar Kilometer testen wie die Sachen sich bewähren.


----------



## wesone (6. Januar 2012)

Also so billig finde ich die E.S. Kleidung gar nicht, für das gleiche Geld bzw. aktuell teilweise sogar günstiger, bekomme ich ne taugliche Bikeshort von zb. Oneal, Platzangst etc. ( habe mir beide Shorts kürzlich für 30 euro geholt ).

Ne lange Hose für den Winter habe ich von Kona für knappe 40 euro gefunden.

Ansonsten trage ich im Winter einfach  meine normalen Outdorkleidung welche ich auch zum Bergsteigen, klettern etc. nütze.

Ich persl. hätte absolut kein Problem mit den E.S. Klamotten zu biken und auch das Aussehen ist für zweitrangig. Jedoch glaube ich das eine funktionelle Bikeshort zum biken einfach etwas besser geeignet ist ( bei gleichen Preis ).

Wer im Forum so wenig Selbstwertgefühl besitzt, dass er nur danach geht, was andere über ihn denken und sich nur über seine Markenkleidung definiert, tut mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig leid.


----------



## anderson (6. Januar 2012)

Außer dem einen oder anderen Troll definiert sich hier doch eigentlich keiner über Markenklamotten. Habe ich hier (und im Übrigen auch im Wald) noch nicht erlebt. Dagegen wird sich hier im Forum doch viel häufiger über die Beiker aufgeregt oder lustig gemacht, die Wert auf Qualität ihrer Ausstattung legen.

Jedem das Seine! Kein Grund zu protzen, kein Grund sozialneidisch zu werden.

ES macht keine Kleidung für Ausdauersportler, deshalb würde ich dafür auch kein Geld ausgeben, egal wie die Sachen aussehen.


----------



## ralalla (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe mich für e.s. entschieden  da ich als Outdoor Klamotten preislich nichts anderes mit den Eigenschaften winddicht "wasserdicht" atmungsaktiv gefunden habe. Mir ist es auch egal ob Marke oder Billig. Wenn es funktioniert dann ist es doch gut.  Fange halt gerade mit dem Hobby Fahrrad wieder an und deshalb fehlen mir fast noch alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Nach Shorts bzw. Sachen für den Sommer sehe ich mich dann um wenn es so weit ist. 

Hatte schon mal nach Alternativen gefragt  aber da nichts vergleichbares gefunden. 
So ich habe kein Problem mit billig sowie mit Marke Sachen. 
Der Thread hier war halt ein guter Hinweis für Wintersachen mit Erfahrungswerten die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## HanzOberlander (6. Januar 2012)

ich trage wenig "bike spezifische" kleidung, weil die fr/dh kleidung grundsätzlich nach dem prinzip "bunt - schwuler - dh" designed werden. wenn man zur RRsparte rüberschielt, wirds noch grausiger.
balletpanties+reklameschilder...wer will sowas???
da kauf ich mir lieber funktionskleidung aus anderen sportarten/bereichen die nicht so auf gayness wert legen und engelbert-strauss ist nun wirklich mehr als nur baustelle...
mfg marco
danke für den ausführlichen klammottenbeitrag


----------



## rahu (6. Januar 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> ich trage wenig "bike spezifische" kleidung, weil die fr/dh kleidung grundsätzlich nach dem prinzip "bunt - schwuler - dh" designed werden. wenn man zur RRsparte rüberschielt, wirds noch grausiger.
> balletpanties+reklameschilder...wer will sowas???



... zumindest passt Dein Nick zu Deinem Beitrag "kopfschüttel"

Mir sind die e.s. Sachen zu dicht, daher für mich eher ungeeignet. Passform (wenn man keine CC-Racer Figur hat) und Verarbeitung durchaus gut. Ich nehme die Sachen jetzt für die Gartenarbeit.


----------



## anderson (7. Januar 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> ich trage wenig "bike spezifische" kleidung, weil die fr/dh kleidung grundsätzlich nach dem prinzip "bunt - schwuler - dh" designed werden. wenn man zur RRsparte rüberschielt, wirds noch grausiger.
> balletpanties+reklameschilder...wer will sowas???
> da kauf ich mir lieber funktionskleidung aus anderen sportarten/bereichen die nicht so auf gayness wert legen



Wenn ich dein Therapeut wäre, hätte ich jetzt einen Ansatzpunkt... 

Wenn schon Bauarbeiterkleidung, dann diese:


----------



## ralalla (7. Januar 2012)

Der Beitrag war sehr hilfreich. Hast wohl viel Zeit deinen Nachbarn zu beobachten ;-)

Wie gesagt mit ist die Farbe und das aussehen egal. Es muss passen und seine Funktion erfüllen. Wenn es das dann auch noch günstig und trotzdem gut gibt dann nehme ich das, egal von welcher Firma. Was andere darüber denken oder sagen ist mir persönlich egal, Empfehlungen sehe ich mir gerne an.


----------



## ralalla (7. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja ich komme damit prima zurecht und einige andere hier wohl auch deshalb macht mir das nix aus. Wobei du wohl recht hast und die Bike Sachen den passenden Schnitt haben und gepolstert sind, da muss man bei den anderen Sachen dann nachhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (7. Januar 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> ... zumindest passt Dein Nick zu Deinem Beitrag "kopfschüttel"
> 
> Mir sind die e.s. Sachen zu dicht, daher für mich eher ungeeignet. Passform (wenn man keine CC-Racer Figur hat) und Verarbeitung durchaus gut. Ich nehme die Sachen jetzt für die Gartenarbeit.




sry wenn du auf bunte klamotten stehst, brauchst ja nicht gleich weinen.wer sagt dass ich arbeitskleidung zum biken trage?..und bitte nehmt euch nicht selbst zu ernst.


----------



## ralalla (7. Januar 2012)

Ich denke auch das wird hier von manchen etwas zu ernst genommen. Ich denke jeder sollte das nutzen womit er klar kommt. Wenn ich dann mal was anderes wie e.s. Teste und das gefällt mir und ist besser dann nehme ich das. 

Aber hier geht es ja eigentlich um die Erfahrung mit e.s.

Bin mit der Jacke eben in nen heftigen Schauer geraten. Das Wasser perlt da Super ab und die Jacke ist Super dicht gegen Feuchtigkeit von außen. Nur blöd wenn man dann eine normale Hose an hat und dort dann alles versickert. 
Also ich bin weiterhin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Januar 2012)

Ist und bleibt immer noch ne Frage des Geschmacks, ob Bunt oder SchwarzWeiß, ob Weit oder Eng, etc.

Ich ziehe auch keine DH/FR Klamotten an, allein schon aus dem Grund weil ich auch nicht in Bikeparks oder völlig abseits der Piste unterwegs bin.

Für mich müssen die Klamotten funktionell sein und einfach paßen, egal ob Bikespezifisch oder nicht. Ich bediene mich grundsätzlich bei den  Bergbekleidungsherstellern, aber auch aus anderen Sportarten. So verwende ich meine Tennis-Shirts auch fürs Radfahren und zum Joggen. Meine Softshell von Norröna zum Bergwandern, Radfahren, Ski-Fahren aber auch im Alltag. Die Bikeklamottenhersteller haben das Rad nicht neu erfunden und verwenden genau die gleichen Textilien wie alle anderen, nur wird hier und da ein anderer Schnitt angewendet. 

Bei den Bauarbeiter-Klamotten mag das eine oder andere Kleidungsstück auch multifunktionell gut zu verwenden zu sein, aber ich sehe es so wie es ein Vorredner bereits geschrieben hat: Es ist nicht billiger als wenn man sich direkt bei den Sportklamottenhersteller bedient. Es muss ja nicht gleich Goretex, Neoshell und Co. sein!

Decathlon, Outdoor-Broker und der hier vorhandene Bekleidungsschnäppchen-Thread sind schonmal ganz gute Einstiegsseiten!


----------



## pfalz (17. Januar 2012)

Gibt auch Hosen, die (meiner meinung nach) nicht nach Baustelle aussehen:





Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden...


----------



## dreifarbenbart (17. Januar 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Unter die Hose passt noch locker die Thermounterwäsche + dicken Pullover drunter, ....
> Wie gut das Ganze dann auf dem Rad funktioniert, wird sich noch zeigen...



Hey, ich fahr auch Moppedhandschuhe im Winter, unter -10° die einfachen Snowboardhosen von Aldi, also was kommt und passt und funzt.
Aber nen dicken Pullover unter die Hose, das hab ich noch net hingekriegt.
Mach ma Bild von.


----------



## Bender2 (22. September 2014)

Da hab ich doch mal zufällig den Handwerker in der Nachbarschaft gefragt weil der ne coole Short an hatte und schon bin ich nichtmal der einzige der schon auf Engelbert Strauss Sachen gekommen ist 
Bin heute in dem Laden gewesen und hab mir diese Zip Off Hose gekauft.





Sehr geiles teil und unglaublich stabil.
In Zeiten von Kik und Takko wo die Quali so billig und dünn ist das sie nur für 1 Jahr tragen ausgelegt sind, kommt einem der Laden wie das Klamotten- Qualitäts Paradies vor. Alles was man da drin anfasst fühlt sich nach 10 Jahre härtester Beanspruchung an und ich muss sagen das Ding passt wie angegossen und jede Softshell Hose mit Sitzpolster passt perfekt drunter. Bin schon ein- zwei km damit gefahren und ich hatte nie ne bessere Hose zum Biken.
Hoffentlich bleibt der erste Eindruck denn ich bin grade total begeistert von dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre seit fast 3 Jahren eine E.S. Vision Short. Das Ding ist der Hammer. Bisher keine Mängelerscheinung an den Nähten, Taschen, oder den Knöpfen/Reißverschlüssen. Bis auf das leicht ausgewaschene Schwarz ist nix negatives aufgefallen. Ich fahre das Ding fast täglich auf dem Arbeitsweg, dem Mtb, dem Crosser, und dem Rennrad. Insgesamt zwischen 8-10tkm im Jahr. Durch Flex-Bund und perfekter Passform ist das meine Lieblingshose zum biken und ich finde es schwer andere Klamotten zu finden die selbiges erfüllen.

Eine lange E.S. Hose hab ich auch noch, dort habe ich das Ende der Hosenbeine mit Druckknöpfen versehen damit der Schlag nicht so groß ist und ich sie bequem anlegen kann. Die haben echt gute Sachen dort.


----------



## RetroRider (3. Oktober 2014)

Ist E.S. soooo viel billiger als z.B. die Endura Humvee? Radsport-Sachen haben immerhin den Vorteil, daß der Schnitt beim Pedalieren nicht stört.


----------



## Bender2 (3. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist E.S. soooo viel billiger als z.B. die Endura Humvee? Radsport-Sachen haben immerhin den Vorteil, daß der Schnitt beim Pedalieren nicht stört.


Schau einfach mal auf die homepage. Die zip hose hat knapp 50  eur gekostet. Die normalen bundhosen gibts noch ein stück billiger


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Oktober 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist E.S. soooo viel billiger als z.B. die Endura Humvee? Radsport-Sachen haben immerhin den Vorteil, daß der Schnitt beim Pedalieren nicht stört.



Im Vergleich zu diversen Marken im Bikesektor finde ich die Preise sehr gut. Arbeitsklamotten sind robuster, sehen aber auch oft so aus.


----------



## MucPaul (3. Oktober 2014)

Bender2 schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch mal zufällig den Handwerker in der Nachbarschaft gefragt weil der ne coole Short an hatte und schon bin ich nichtmal der einzige der schon auf Engelbert Strauss Sachen gekommen ist
> Bin heute in dem Laden gewesen und hab mir diese Zip Off Hose gekauft.
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibt es denn den Laden in München?


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Oktober 2014)

Steht doch auf deren website 
*Bergkirchen (München)
Gewerbegebiet GADA
Kreuzackerstraße 2
85232 Bergkirchen
Tel. 0 81 42/ 44 44-40*


----------



## hardliner187 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich schwör als bauarbeiter schon Lange nur noch Auf die sachen von strauss. Was passform und Haltbarkeit angeht gibts einfach nix besseres.
Es fallen mir auch immer mehr leute auf die Privat und auf der Skipiste in strauss Klamotten rumlaufen.


----------



## Bender2 (3. Oktober 2014)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Ich schwör als bauarbeiter schon Lange nur noch Auf die sachen von strauss. Was passform und Haltbarkeit angeht gibts einfach nix besseres.
> Es fallen mir auch immer mehr leute auf die Privat und auf der Skipiste in strauss Klamotten rumlaufen.


Qualiät lässt sich halt einfach durch nichts ersetzen. In zeiten wo man nur noch takko und c&a gewohnt ist, ist das schon was richtig besonderes.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Oktober 2014)

Bender2 schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal auf die homepage. Die zip hose hat knapp 50  eur gekostet. Die normalen bundhosen gibts noch ein stück billiger





rad_fan schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu diversen Marken im Bikesektor finde ich die Preise sehr gut. Arbeitsklamotten sind robuster, sehen aber auch oft so aus.


Die Rose Softshell Jacke und die Endura Hummvee sind z.B. preisleistungsmäßig gar nicht so weit weg von Arbeitskleidung. Aber es gibt im Trendsport-Bereich natürlich auch total überteuerten Kram.


----------



## Bender2 (5. Oktober 2014)

Eben, und den überzeuerten kram kauf ich nicht. Ich bin geizig und will qualität für mein geld statt markennamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (5. Oktober 2014)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bei z.B. einer Softshelljacke als Arbeitskleidung oder Bikebekleidung ?


----------



## RetroRider (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem bei Arbeitskleidung ist, daß man mit dem Schnitt Glück haben muss. Sonst sind z.B. Rücken oder Ärmel zu kurz, oder die Hose spannt bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Das Problem bei Bikesport-Kleidung ist, daß Größenangaben nicht stimmen, daß mit "extreme winter conditions" schon mal trockene 15°C gemeint sein können, und daß Qualität und PLV manchmal grottenschlecht sind.
Aber gute Sachen gibt's in beiden Bereichen.



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bei z.B. einer Softshelljacke als Arbeitskleidung oder Bikebekleidung ?


Fox/MFH Soft Shell (40€): schwer, Ärmel und Rücken könnten länger sein, etwas schneller bei Regen durchnässt, etwas weniger atmungsaktiv
(NICHT verwechseln mit der Bike-Marke Fox oder der Bike-Bekleidungsmarke Fox)
Rose Softshell (80€): angenehmer, lässt sich länger tragen
Die Unterschiede sind bei ernsthaftem Einsatz spürbar, aber nicht weltbewegend. Verarbeitungsqualität ist identisch.


----------



## honkori (6. Oktober 2014)

Voriges Jahr bin ich mit einer 3/4 Bib durch den Winter gekommen und suche für dieses Jahr auch eine Softshell.
Bestellen wollte ich mir eigentlich eine Pearl Izumi Elite, aber nachdem ich die zufälligerweise bei Stadler probieren konnte...sowie das restliche Sortiment -> bahhhh.
In Größe L paßt eigentlich alles, aber obwohl meine Oberschenkel sicherlich nicht dicker als normal sind, empfand ich sie als unangenehm eng und sicherlich sehr empfindlich für 'ne "gelegentliche Rast" (  ) im Wald.
Keine Ahnung was ich noch so alles probiert habe, darüber breiten wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens aus -> indiskutabel (*für mich*).
Nun werde ich wohl auch bei Herrn Strauss einen Testkauf versuchen und "eventuelle Änderungen selbst ausführen".

to be continued...


----------



## Bender2 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wenns um softshell und dergleichen würd ich als erstes iimmer beim aldi vorbei schaun. gibts grad auch wieder zeug. ich hab da schon einiges gutes gefunden wie die laufhosen und funktionsshirt, softshell zeugs usw.


----------



## Stevie-79 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hey, ich wohn ja hier in der nähe des Hauptsitzes von Engelbert Strauss, das Zeug is von der Quali her echt super!
Vor 15 Jahre kannte kaum jemand diese Marke außerhalb unserer Region hier, ich erinner mich noch an den mini Laden damals.
Heute wird hier der neue Store eröffnet, über 2000 m², da wirds abgehen dieses WE, gibt auch sicher einige gute eröffnungsangebote. 
Ein riesen Unternehmen geworden, und Top Arbeitgeber ;-)


----------



## BergischerJunge (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich extra hier im Forum angemeldet, weil ich durch diesen Thread auf die Marke E.S gestoßen bin und ziemlich begeistert
bin von den Sachen (nach allem was ich gelesen und auf Bildern gesehen habe).

Nun habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit die Klamotten in einem Laden zu sehen, möchte aber auch nicht zig Teile bestellen obwohl ich weiß, dass ich nur zwei behalten werde.

Daher wollte ich hier einmal reinschreiben und nachfragen...

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren, "unmodischen",robusten, im besten Fall atmungsaktiven Hose und einer passenden Oberbekleidung für den Winter fürs Mountainbikeing. Wasserfest müssen die Sachen nicht sein, ich kann Regenkleidung mitnehmen.

Engelbert Strauss hat ja wirklich eine Vielzahl von Serien, und da blicke ich einfach nicht wirklich durch. 
Die Hose sollte relativ sportlich sitzen.
Nach den Bildern kämen da (auch preislich) in Frage:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek..._Bundhose_e_s_vision-3310860-60810-1-227.html
(gibt es auch ohne Fleece Innenfutter)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...atzhose_e_s_prestige-3320440-63775-1-228.html
(Hose von der ersten Seite, Latzhose finde ich gut, aber leider nicht atmungsaktiv?)

und eben diese hier :
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...on_neo_worker_Herren-3160210-77689-1-228.html
Die scheint sportlich geschnitten, robust ( der Typ kniet ja auf den Steinen, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass sie relativ abriebfest ist) atmungsaktiv, wasserabweisend und winddicht. Also im Prinzip von den Merkmalen her genau die richtige Bikehose.

Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen? Bzw. hat jemand die dritte Hose und kann sie empfehlen? Oder fährt man mit einer der anderen besser(vom Schnitt her zB).



Bzgl. der Oberbekleidung kommen da:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...cke_e_s_motion_2020-3130650-77923-1-1326.html
(einfache Fleecejacke)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek..._dryplexx_softlight-3131280-77420-1-1328.html
und
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...cke_e_s_motion_2020-3130390-65562-1-1326.html

in Frage. Die beiden letzten scheinen sich nur im Detail zu unterscheiden. Insgesamt sieht es so aus, als seien die Jacken sehr kurz geschnitten, was fürs biken nicht wirklich optimal ist.
Sieht das nur so aus oder kann jemand, der eine solche Jacke von E.S hat, seine Erfahrungen kundunt?


Wäre nett, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit mir teilen würdet 

Liebe Grüße,
ein neues Forenmitglied


----------



## merida1506 (5. November 2014)

Trage ne arbeitshose von Strauss täglich zum arbeiten, top arbeitshose aber zum biken....nicht euer ernst aber ok jedem das seine manche gehen vieleicht auch schwimmen mit nem Bauarbeiterhelm statt ner badekappe  trage zum biken mavic inferno jacke + hose ! Zwar nicht wirklich preiswert aber qualitativ der hammer und damit fahre ich locker bis -10° mit der entsprechenden funktionsunterwäsche


----------



## honkori (5. November 2014)

merida1506 schrieb:


> Trage ne arbeitshose von Strauss täglich zum arbeiten, top arbeitshose aber zum biken....nicht euer ernst aber ok jedem das seine manche gehen vieleicht auch schwimmen mit nem Bauarbeiterhelm statt ner badekappe  trage zum biken mavic inferno jacke + hose ! Zwar nicht wirklich preiswert aber qualitativ der hammer und damit fahre ich locker bis -10° mit der entsprechenden funktionsunterwäsche



Ich hoffe doch du trägst diese hier...
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...on_neo_worker_Herren-3160210-77689-1-231.html
...und bist dementsprechend aussagefähig.
Wie du, im übrigen sehen kannst, reden wir hier nicht zwingend über den Punkt -> preiswert.

ciiaooo


----------



## BergischerJunge (5. November 2014)

Genau diese vision neo worker habe ich mir jetzt auch geholt. Die ist wirklich genial. Ich habe sie eine Nummer kleiner bestellt. Bei normalen Hosen muss ich eine Größe nehmen, wo die Beine zu lang sind, damit meine Hüfte in die Hose passt. Dank des Stretches in der Hose passt aber 52 optimal. Die Hose ist dermaßen bequem, dass ich sie mir auch super zum Skifahren vorstellen kann. Doof sind nur die Klettverschlüsse für die optionalen Knieschützer, allerdings stören sie nicht beim fahren. Dafür hat sie dort auch noch dezente Reflektoren. Und kuschelig warm ist sie auch, ich glaube nicht dass ich da noch was drunter brauche beim MTBing.

Also ich kann sie nur empfehlen, und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung, die Qualität scheint wirklich hoch zu sein. Wie sie sich jetzt bei einem Sturz verhält kann man antürlich nicht sagen, aber unkaputtbar sind richtige Radhosen auch niocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (7. November 2014)

Hi, ich fahre den ganzen winter mit ner vaude bib, dann nen gustiges decathlon funktionsshirt drunter und dann ne vaude softshell . Alles in allem etwa 150.-.
five ten freerider , und roeckl windstopper

wenn ich losfahre friere ich, is ja klar. Nach 5min ist die temperatur erreicht und dann isses wie auf der couch. Man darf mich vergessen das nur durch bewegung wärme entsteht.  und fur paise ,
machen fahre ich nicht los, da isses mir nach 1 min kalt. 

Ich persönlich mag die e.s. sache nicht mehr, früher zum arbeiten ja, sieht schick aus, aber is teuer und die verarbeitung ist grütze, nach 4 monaten reissen die nähte. Ich hasse es wenn jemand mit den klamotten in seiner freizeit rumläuft, das is wie trainingshose auffem weihnachtsmarkt. ich denke dann immer unweigerlich das jemand keine privaten klamotten hat und die von der firma tragen muss 

Aber jedem das seine, und wenn es warm hält is doch ok.

P.s. den witz mit dem hammer und den 8er fand ich zum wegwerfen geil.


----------

